# Child of the 70's....



## Lane (Feb 21, 2008)

I was tossing ideas around for the Earth Day swap with my Husband and out of the blue he said "You know...that's not a real "Holiday"...That's one of those Hippie days..."  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 

So inspired by his comment and my natural lean towards being a smart a$$...I made Hello Kitty (Sanrio developed her in *1976*) Hemp Oil soap, scented ....yup...."Mary Jane" (I got the oil at the request of a customer...it is so strong it nearly makes me want to puke...I happen to NOT be a "smoker") 

AND I even colored her irridesent brown and green! The pictures don't show how pearly and shimmery she is  :cry:  but the color turned out really pretty!

Edited because my pictures posted HUGE   
Hope they are smaller now...


----------



## skeel (Feb 21, 2008)

You are so creative...those are great.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 21, 2008)

That is really cute lane!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 21, 2008)

Tee-Hee!


----------



## Lane (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

this is really nice, and a unique mold.


----------



## Lane (Feb 22, 2008)

It's actually trash. Yup. The mold is the plastic insert to a box of cookies.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 22, 2008)

she's so cute!! I was a child of the 80s....i had Hello Kitty stuff though! Did you have Strawberry Shortcake?? I still freak out when i go to stores and see that she's back in now!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 22, 2008)

You know what else is back from the 80's??????  DAY GLO


YIKES!!!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Feb 22, 2008)

Awwww, cute cute cute!!!!  Love it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

OH GAWD



HELLO KITTY !!!!! 
was soooo popular when i was a kid !!!!


----------



## Lane (Feb 22, 2008)

Haha. Yeah, I was not born in the 70's but 1983. I LOVE Hello Kitty... Like LOVE LOVE!!!!! I think it's pretty cool she "came back" cause my daughter loves her too!

I don't think I can sell soaps shaped like her on my website?? Anyone know anything about copyright stuff??


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL hello kitty was HUGE in SE Asia in the 80's.  


Good Question, copyright issues are sensitive.  While I've seen others do it that doesn't mean it's legal.  Just like they take fabric or other products made with a character form on it.....     I'm not really sure about the soap.....


But what a CREATIVE way to get a mold !!!  Totally Awesome!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2008)

Was the mold labeled *for personal use only, not intended for resale?* 

I encounter this a lot since at my gallery. For instance, there is betty boop fabric one of my artist used to make handbags. The flip side of the fabric says for personal use only, not for resale. I have phoned the copywriter office MANY times. This particular time, the lady on the other end of the phone said it was ridiculous for the fabric to be labeled as such. The *intent* of the item (fabric) was of a craft-able nature so crafting w/i was NOT a copywriter or trademark infringement, HOWEVER she did say since the fabric was labeled as such when you purchase the item you AGREE to the business terms written on it IF the terms are visible prior to purchase. Have I lost you yet? The copywriter office is much like the FDA, it is grey, not black & white & each judge that sees each case will interpret it in a different fashion. 

I would ask 2 question about the mold: 

1) Was it made by Sanrio ar at least for Sanrio w/ Sanrio's consent? If yes, then it was sold with a craftable intent. 

2) Is it labeled for personal use only, not intended for resale? If not I say fair game. IMHO. 

If you choose to sell them I would just make sure you include a little statement something like "Hello Kitty is a trade mark of the Sanio Corp. This bar of soap was not manufactured by Sanrio, but it was made by me using a mold approved by Sanrio for craft-able purposes, Don't-cha' love it?"


----------



## Lane (Feb 23, 2008)

The "mold" is actually an insert that was full of cookies...I believe. I ordered (traded products for) it from a gal who up-cycles "trash" type items....

So no, it wasn't sold as a mold for crafting *I believe*. But yes, it was sold by Sanrio *I believe* I doubt cookie packaging is labeled for personal use only....since it goes in the trash....I think that would be like how people make tags out of mac and cheese boxes and such... 

But I AM going to add that this is not a product endorsed or created by Sanrio.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 23, 2008)

God I'm old!  you guys are younger than I.  I grew up in the 70's, being born in 1962.  Lane, Phyllis and I  were married in 1982, a year before you were born! :shock: 

My mold for M&P would be a Star Wars figure!  Perhaps a Pez dispenser. Did I mention, i'm old.   

Paul.......


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 23, 2008)

I just re-read the thread & now see where you said it was a plastic insert. So it is not of a craftable intent. I was not made to be used that way. I am going to say no you can't legally use it because you would be reproducing the image, which is copywriter, using an item not intended as a craft supply like fabric or a mold. If you used the piece of plastic itself say... in a sculpture... that would be like the mac & cheese notebooks & fall into the recycled realm.

Sanrio swings through etsy from time to time & demands their images be removed too.

(I have a fever so forgive me if I am loopy.)


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 23, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Sanrio swings through etsy from time to time & demands their images be removed too.



As does Disney! :wink:   I was told by a insider, that Disney has a whole team that does nothing but surf the web to find copyright infringement violations. They send those on to Disney Legal Department. You are a wise person not to mess with The Mouse House!  

Paul :wink:


----------

